# 2018 World cup.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, the World cup draw takes place this coming Friday with all 32 nations waiting in anticipation of who they will be drawn against. So lets hear your thoughts on England's chances along with other members on this forum who are based in Europe and beyond. Now get this! the top four south American teams lost a staggering FIFTEEN games between them in qualifying, I am gutted as Italy were drawn against a great Spain team and lost only once to them and only lost the play off to Sweden 1-0. As for England and you may laugh but IMO if Gareth Southgate takes youngsters rather than mega stars, then they could do pretty well, I wouldn't rule out the quarter finals at least and with the limits of youth, who knows? Oh! and by the way if England were to reach the final then you're looking at £345 per ticket :doublesho


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Is getting to the quarter finals considered a success for England considering how much money goes into English football? 

I can't see England going much further unless they get a favourable draw. 

Nothing about this World Cup sounds great. We all know that Russia bribed their way to get the competition to get it in the first place. It's not the best place to host a World Cup either. 

Italy missing a major tournament is huge. It's far from the best Italian team, but they usually come good for one and add drama. 

With none of the other home nations making it the interest will be lower. We will only have 3 teams to cheer on intially. :lol:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

unfortunately i think the football will be over shadowed by anticipated violence :-(

£345 for a ticket for the final - i wouldn't risk it for £3.45 a ticket


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

So England have been drawn against Belgium, Panama and Tunisia, they should get through the group stage this time, right?


----------



## weedougall78 (Nov 4, 2017)

C'mon dude, it's England 

Will probably hammer Belgium then mess up against the other two!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

England will need to win the group to avoid a likely meeting Germany in the quarter finals.

They've managed to miss all the big boys from pot one. England and Man Utd must use the same warm ball. :lol:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> So England have been drawn against Belgium, Panama and Tunisia, they should get through the group stage this time, right?
> 
> View attachment 52858


If we don't then by God there are serious issues!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

If our prima donna nancy boys can get beaten by a team of part timers (Iceland), then we can get beaten by anyone!


----------

